
What irritates you about shopping online listed out loud - PavelSkultety
https://medium.com/oktium/how-online-shopping-is-inconvenient-1619c5c264fa
======
bachbach
1\. US Websites with high international shipping costs. It appears to be
common for the business to just put up a 'cover my ass' flat fee instead of
doing the homework of discovering the cost of shipping for a different
country.

2\. Import duties and taxes so high that when added to shipping they're equal
to the price of the product. This is usually discovered at the last minute.

3\. Amazon's policy of listing dozens of product providers - with sometimes no
visible way to detect if they ship to your country - so you have to hop back
and forth to check if you may really buy it. I'm amazed Amazon does not
provide a method for a user to send a message saying "I'd buy x if your
shipping to country y was lower than z".

(1) and (3) are laziness. (2) could link to third party retailers to make an
end run around the taxes.

